# Hurricane Katia



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2011)

because it is never too early to start speculating -

The National Hurricane Center (NHC) is forecasting that Katia will continue to intensify during the next 5 days becoming a hurricane on Thursday.  Katia may become a major hurricane by this weekend as the storm moves well to the Northeast of Puerto Rico.    

Katia is more than a week away from the U.S.  The Department of Emergency Services and Public Protection will issue another update on Katia at 9:00 AM Wednesday morning.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope this storm doesn't change the perception of the name "Katia" for me...

Right now "Katia" in my brain is a super hot fencer from Eastern Europe...

Let's hope it stays that way.

-w


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the likelihood after 20 years of no new england storms we end up with around here twice in a season, probably slim to none. Although it does seem that everyone is paying more attention to it now.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 30, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I hope this storm doesn't change the perception of the name "Katia" for me...
> 
> Right now "Katia" in my brain is a super hot fencer from Eastern Europe...
> 
> ...


I hear "Katia" and see CATIA, a CAD software package.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> What is the likelihood after 20 years of no new england storms we end up with around here twice in a season, probably slim to none. Although it does seem that everyone is paying more attention to it now.



Lets hope this won't be a repeat of 1954   And for those folks who don't know what happened in the summer of 1954, all you need to do to get an idea of what happened is just look at the number of dams that were built across New England between 1954 and 1960 and you'll get an idea


----------



## mondeo (Aug 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> What is the likelihood after 20 years of no new england storms we end up with around here twice in a season, probably slim to none. Although it does seem that everyone is paying more attention to it now.


It's actually probably a greater chance that we get another tropical storm from September 6th-ish to the end of the season than normal, as Irene demonstrated that the ocean/atmosphere/etc. conditions are more favorable than normal for a storm track that hits NE.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2011)

Katia will always be a hot Eastern European chick, no matter what. They can be mean when riled up...

I was thinking about the follow-on tracks when Irene was coming in and TS 10 was but w wee young'un. How closely do the tracks of 2 close storms match, I wonder? Anyone seen nythign on that? Does seem like conditions don't change on that grand a scale, even with a hurricane blowing through.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Katia will always be a hot Eastern European chick, no matter what. They can be mean when riled up...
> 
> I was thinking about the follow-on tracks when Irene was coming in and TS 10 was but w wee young'un. How closely do the tracks of 2 close storms match, I wonder? Anyone seen nythign on that? Does seem like conditions don't change on that grand a scale, even with a hurricane blowing through.



IMHO - anytime you see a storm forming either at, or south of the latitude of the Northern extent of the Leeward Islands as it rolls off the West coast of Africa, you've got to atleast keep an eye on things, since formation of storms in that part of the Atlantic more often than not is where storms that affect the East Coast arise from.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> IMHO - anytime you see a storm forming either at, or south of the latitude of the Northern extent of the Leeward Islands as it rolls off the West coast of Africa, you've got to atleast keep an eye on things, since formation of storms in that part of the Atlantic more often than not is where storms that affect the East Coast arise from.


Very true....I cant even think what would happen if we had a repeat in a few weeks


----------



## billski (Sep 2, 2011)

Historical:






Katina Models:





Katina Track:





'Roll your own forecast!


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2011)

It's gone.  Pooped out and went to sea.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2011)

The only question in my mind now is tomorrow when I head out with my Dad and my kids on my Dad's 2 foot Boston Whaler that he keep on Narragansett by by Quonsett Point, is do we make the run around Jamestown Island and see what the ocean swells from Katia are ike or do we run up Narragansett Bay towards Fall River and check out the view of the USS Massachusetts from the water??  I'm thinking the view of the "Big Mamie" on 9-11 will end up being the choice in the morning! :flag:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 10, 2011)

I would not go anywhere near the ocean swells in a 2 foot BW :lol:


----------



## billski (Sep 11, 2011)

Check tne ndbc bouys from the comfort of your dock 
agree on the two footer. Even in my bath tub!


----------



## WinnChill (Sep 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The only question in my mind now is tomorrow when I head out with my Dad and my kids on my Dad's 2 foot Boston Whaler that he keep on Narragansett by by Quonsett Point, is do we make the run around Jamestown Island and see what the ocean swells from Katia are ike or do we run up Narragansett Bay towards Fall River and check out the view of the USS Massachusetts from the water??  I'm thinking the view of the "Big Mamie" on 9-11 will end up being the choice in the morning! :flag:



If you were going in a couple of weeks, I'd be waving to you from the main deck--but a day like today is more appropriate of course.


----------

